# Mac OS X 10.3.3 (7F24) and Safari 1.2 Seeded



## soulseek (Jan 29, 2004)

http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2004/01/20040129124420.shtml



> Apple has seeded a new version of Mac OS X to developers. Seed 7F24 has been posted with major changes to "Graphics, OpenGL games, USB devices, printing, browsing networks, Cocoa applications".
> 
> Of most interest is the inclusion of Safari 1.2 (current released version is 1.1.1).
> 
> ...




major changes ???

safari1.2 with resume function ???

wow. 

cool.

hope its out soon. !!!


----------



## fryke (Jan 29, 2004)

The seed notes of Mac OS X 10.3.3 can be found here: http://macintosh.fryke.com/cgi-bin/macnews.cgi/2004/01/29#20040129_1033 --- The update comes in at 75.5 MB, which isn't exactly small stuff...


----------



## Arden (Jan 29, 2004)

Sweet, I am so downloading that!  Especially for Safari... the tabs from apps feature alone should be worth the wait.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 29, 2004)

As it is now if I click on a link in Mail, and Safari is already open, the link opens in a new tab

What am I missing here? They added a checkbox?

I'm more excited about tabbing to form elements and links.


----------



## Viro (Jan 29, 2004)

cybergoober said:
			
		

> As it is now if I click on a link in Mail, and Safari is already open, the link opens in a new tab
> 
> What am I missing here? They added a checkbox?
> 
> I'm more excited about tabbing to form elements and links.



It doesn't do that on my machine. On it, the link is displayed in a new Safari window.


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 29, 2004)

Cybergoober are you sure you aren't command clicking the hyperlink?


----------



## soulseek (Jan 29, 2004)

75 mb ?? wow.. now thats called an update!!!


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 29, 2004)

Cybergoober, my mistake.  My safari acts the same way.  I have just been using Firebird for a while now and forgotten that safari is smart like that.  I too don't understand this 'new feature' then.

Also, any idea when this update will be released?


----------



## speedfreak (Jan 29, 2004)

Mine does not do it!!  do i have to change a setting in tabs or something?


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 29, 2004)

Hehe.  I found it.  It's in general preferences.  The last preference in that list is 
"Open links from applications in: either a new window or current window"

I have it sent to current window, so it opens the page in a tab.


----------



## speedfreak (Jan 29, 2004)

I got it.  Safari prefs general.  At the bottom select open links from apps in same window and have tabs enabled. Works great.


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 29, 2004)

I can't wait for the performance enhancements in the next Safari.


----------



## Durbrow (Jan 29, 2004)

I wonder if it will be faster than FireBird or Camino? Any predictions?


----------



## cjboffoli (Jan 29, 2004)

This combined updater actually requires 275MB of space.  Or at least it did on my Powerbook.  And I am certain everything was up-to-date before I did this install.  Safari 1.2 (v125) does come along with this update.  Paranthetically, Mail is now 1.3.4 (v613).  Forgot to check and see what it was before.  Looking at the Activity Monitor now and see that Safari is no longer gobbling huge quantities of memory.  At least so far.


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 29, 2004)

I hope it's as fast as Firebird (I think it's already faster than Camino).

To the above poster, how did you get the update already?


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 29, 2004)

He's either a Select or Premier ADC member (hmm NDA anyone?) or has acquired it through "other" means.


----------



## Krevinek (Jan 29, 2004)

For the most part, these vague details aren't exactly covered by NDA... that or Apple just doesn't care about the vague details. The NDA is to prevent potential features from getting leaked to competition before they have a chance to publically release it, not prevent comments on file sizes, version numbers, and how much RAM Safari now eats.


----------



## fryke (Jan 30, 2004)

cjboffoli: what i meant was that the DOWNLOAD is ~75 MB. Of _course_ Apple _always_ compresses those .pkg-files. ;-)

Either way, it's one of the bigger updates, it seems, and thus might still take a while before being released (more testing needed?).


----------



## cjboffoli (Jan 30, 2004)

I remember a Jaguar update, from not too long ago, that was over 50MB and I thought that was big.  275MB is huge!  Perhaps one of the largest of this type that I have seen.  But that's good because it means they have addressed a lot of improvements.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 30, 2004)

Krevinek said:
			
		

> For the most part, these vague details aren't exactly covered by NDA... that or Apple just doesn't care about the vague details. The NDA is to prevent potential features from getting leaked to competition before they have a chance to publically release it, not prevent comments on file sizes, version numbers, and how much RAM Safari now eats.



Yeah, I know. I was just being facetious


----------



## soulseek (Jan 30, 2004)

guys the download is 75 mb. not 275  the .pkg file is 77.5 mb.

i think its huge. any1 installed it yet ? any comments ?


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 30, 2004)

Running 10.3.3/Safari 1.2 on a PowerBook G4 Titanium 667

Comments well, Safari is using about 80% CPU while sitting idle with 2 tabs open. So, some work needs to be done there. 
The download manager has been improved. It gives you an estimated time remaining. If you cancel a download, it tells you how much has been downloaded of the total and lets you resume. The icon on the desktop also has a little progress bar. Nice touch (reminiscent of I.E.).
PithHelmet is not working with this build, which is no real surprise.

Other than that, it seems ok so far. Haven't had much time to play with it yet.

addendum to earlier post: One could also obtain the betas if a coworker was a Select or Premier ADC member, and elected to give you one their 5(?) download keys.


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 30, 2004)

cybergoober said:
			
		

> Running 10.3.3/Safari 1.2 on a PowerBook G4 Titanium 667
> 
> Comments well, Safari is using about 80% CPU while sitting idle with 2 tabs open. So, some work needs to be done there.
> The download manager has been improved. It gives you an estimated time remaining. If you cancel a download, it tells you how much has been downloaded of the total and lets you resume. The icon on the desktop also has a little progress bar. Nice touch (reminiscent of I.E.).
> ...



Besides the features of Safari, does the browser itself load pages faster, perhaps as fast as firebird?


----------



## cjboffoli (Jan 30, 2004)

My experience of the last 24 hours is that Safari feels faster.  Graphics seem to render to the screen much more quickly than before.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 30, 2004)

MBHockey said:
			
		

> Besides the features of Safari, does the browser itself load pages faster, perhaps as fast as firebird?



Seems faster, but I've never used Firebird so I can't comment on that aspect.


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 30, 2004)

cybergoober said:
			
		

> Seems faster, but I've never used Firebird so I can't comment on that aspect.



Really?  Well, firebird is faster than Safari v100.1, i suggest you check it out it's a nice browser.


----------



## fryke (Jan 31, 2004)

Safari 1.2 feels okay to me. Mac OS X 10.3.3 seems snappier at first touch, but I've grown weary of that feeling as it goes away too fast, anway. ;-)

The download manager is nice, although it still doesn't show the active download speed. 

My Safari 1.2 uses about 12% processor while idle (with seven tabs open). Don't get why it would be at 80%.

All in all, the update seems quite stable. There are the known issues, of course, but I'm sure they'll get sorted out soon.


----------



## heathpitts (Jan 31, 2004)

my mail is currently 1.3.3 any changes noticed in the 1.3.4 update.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 31, 2004)

Hmm, Safari seems to be playing nice processor-wise now. Weird.
Yeah, It would be nice to get the download speed back in the download manager (it _was_ there in 1.1.1, right? I'm not imagining this?)

No problems yet. I can't say I've noticed any improvements system-wise then again I wasn't having any issues before, so


----------



## disinvent (Jan 31, 2004)

Not a bad update. The new Safari is running really well, overall seems faster on my PB 1.25, I like the resume download feature. Overall 10.3.3 does not seem any different to me. Mail seems the same, have not found anything major in the .4 update, I'll keep looking around, oh... can anyone use software update? I am getting server errors.... might be the prerelease, or just down now...


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 31, 2004)

Software Update runs fine here. Must have been a hiccup or something.


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 31, 2004)

cybergoober said:
			
		

> Software Update runs fine here. Must have been a hiccup or something.



10.3.3 is out on Software Update?

I run mine and it says my software is up to date.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 31, 2004)

No, 10.3.3 is *NOT* on Software Update. I was replying to disinvent, who asked if anyone else was getting errors in Software Update.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 31, 2004)

Ooh! Option-clicking on the download info in the download manager toggles between showing time remaining etc and download speed.
Also individual items can be removed from the download manager.

more to come


----------



## btoth (Jan 31, 2004)

Have the printing issues in Safari been fixed?  Like the fonts sizes, messed-up margins, etc?


----------



## uoba (Jan 31, 2004)

Ooh, good question... sick of spending ages developing a print CSS file, only for it to mean nothing in Safari


----------



## Hellrazor (Jan 31, 2004)

been running 10.3.3 ,so far it seems to be real stable for a "developer" version.i have been doing things like always and it's seems to be faster.safari 1.2 seems stable and it has made me official wipe IE off my drive,still keeping opera around.

so it looks to be a worthwhile update ,so far.


----------

